# Where can I find a manufacturer to make custom t-shirts and hooded sweatshirts?



## J.Duckling (Sep 24, 2008)

I am looking to make some custom t-shirts and hoodies. What i mean by custom is almost like the baseball shirts where the sleeve is a different color then the body of the shirt. I am looking to have garments made with my own color schemes instead of the generic ones we see already. If anyone knows a manufacturer who does this or has had experience with this kind of work any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi,

The only place I know of that does custom shirts, that can cut and sew what you need is this place HSP: Custom apparel just got easier!. They are making the forum shirts for Rodney the owner here and so far they are looking fantastic. I would check them out to see if they can do what you need. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

JericoSport.com will also do this type of customization for you with no minimums.


----------



## Annum Trading Co (Oct 2, 2008)

Contact your local NEW ERA representative, They may also rep for MAJESTIC official jersey of MLB, they do custom just like NewEra.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds like he is looking for a manufacturer to manufacture shirts to his specs...won't that be quite expensive? requiring a lot of setup costs..with 100's or 1000's minimum?


----------



## Annum Trading Co (Oct 2, 2008)

mfg.com, alibaba.com,


----------

